# What time are you lining up tomorrow?



## lincoln (Feb 22, 2006)

Just like the title say... I'm think 7ish as I live in a smaller town.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm wondering what time as well. 

I was thinking 8:30 but that was when I thought it would open at 10:00AM. But it's opening at 9:00AM, so maybe I'll line up at 7 too.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

*Edmonton*

I was just about to post the same thing. I am thinking 7AM but may go earlier. I have just called a large number of the stores around town and all the Rogers Plus stores are opening at 8AM but are not able to process applications until 10AM so they are taking the two hours to get ready explain contracts start filling out paperwork etc...

One store I spoke with said that they just got there shipment and they have 33 another one said that people have told them that they will be camping over night, others went as far as to say, "oh should not be a problem if you are here about 30 min before we open" but then followed it up with "I have never seen a launch like this, so much excitement" He went on to tell me that they have not had one phone call about anything other then the iPhone all day 

I just can't decide if I go to a Plus store or if I go to on of the dealerships (that I would rather support), but I am worried that the dealers are not getting as much stock and that I may be left out if I go there OH THE CHOICES.

If anyone has other info about Edmonton please let me know, also I would love to know HOW you choose the time that you go to line up.

I am really getting stressed over the launch, but I have already downloaded a few App's from the APP store, and I just finished updating my tv so that it is ready to be controlled from my iPhone so I better find one!!!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

You said that all Rogers stores are opeing at 8:00AM. I don't think this is true, only the 6 major Rogers stores (spread through the entire country) are opening at 8 and the rest open at 9. 

One actually told you they have 33? This makes me want to call my local Rogers back but I've been calling them so much that I really don't want to. 

This is the first I've heard about only being able to process at 10AM. I don't think it's true for all stores. I hope not anyways.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

uPhone said:


> You said that all Rogers stores are opeing at 8:00AM. I don't think this is true, only the 6 major Rogers stores (spread through the entire country) are opening at 8 and the rest open at 9.
> 
> One actually told you they have 33? This makes me want to call my local Rogers back but I've been calling them so much that I really don't want to.
> 
> This is the first I've heard about only being able to process at 10AM. I don't think it's true for all stores. I hope not anyways.


I said that this was for the Edmonton Rogers Plus stores, and yes it is true I called each and every one of them. What they said to me is that they open at 10AM but they will be letting people in line in at 8AM so that they can start the process but that they can not actually activate the iPhones until 10AM I don't think it was wrong as each store I called told me the same thing about this process.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh okay.

Hopefully that's only for Edmonton (I'm in Ontario).

If not, that sucks.


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

I live in Edmonton and was thinking of going to one of the malls, but the mall does not open till 10:00. Do you think the Rogers/Fido stores will open up early, or they will stick with the mall time?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Probably stick with the mall time.

Your local mall has no affiliation with Apple so they can open whenever they want.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

PS -- what the heck is with everyone and toy story avatars? I've seen at least 3 users with them! :lmao:


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Flint123 said:


> I live in Edmonton and was thinking of going to one of the malls, but the mall does not open till 10:00. Do you think the Rogers/Fido stores will open up early, or they will stick with the mall time?


I have talked to the Rogers+ stores in Northgate and St. Albert Center they are both doing the 8AM/10AM thing as the mall doors open very early (around 5AM I think) as there are no Rogers+ stores in WEM all those stores are doing the 10AM (well I think anyway I have not called all of them)


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

uPhone said:


> PS -- what the heck is with everyone and toy story avatars? I've seen at least 3 users with them! :lmao:


LOL Dude, that was the only good one!!


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*iPhone Line-up*

I'm not stupid so I won't be lining up.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

Not lining up anymore, just got off the phone and got a better rate plan over the phone than instore.

Early 5pm start for free and $50 credit on the handset, the wife will be happy with that.


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I have talked to the Rogers+ stores in Northgate and St. Albert Center they are both doing the 8AM/10AM thing as the mall doors open very early (around 5AM I think) as there are no Rogers+ stores in WEM all those stores are doing the 10AM (well I think anyway I have not called all of them)


I called the Fido store at Kingsway, and they said they would have the iPhone and be opening at 10AM also. I know there are other stores that are selling the iPhone but if the mall does not open till 10AM I should be good. Hopefully.


----------



## lincoln (Feb 22, 2006)

webterractive said:


> I'm not stupid so I won't be lining up.


your comment indicates that you might be...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Webterractive,

Why would you even say that? This is a thread that is *obviously* for people who ARE getting the iPhone and who ARE lining up. 

No one cares if you're not lining up.


----------



## johngardiner (Jun 24, 2008)

anyone in ottawa lining up?? if so whereabouts? I'm trying to figure out the best strategy ahah


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> You said that all Rogers stores are opeing at 8:00AM. I don't think this is true, only the 6 major Rogers stores (spread through the entire country) are opening at 8 and the rest open at 9.
> 
> One actually told you they have 33? This makes me want to call my local Rogers back but I've been calling them so much that I really don't want to.
> 
> This is the first I've heard about only being able to process at 10AM. I don't think it's true for all stores. I hope not anyways.


Rogers stores not listed in the press release have to open at their normal times, they are not allowed by Apple to open early.

Now I do not know if this true about Rogers Authorized dealers, they are different. I have called a few Rogers Authorized dealers and they mentioned that they will only be selling the iPhone to new customers only (more money).


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I have talked to the Rogers+ stores in Northgate and St. Albert Center they are both doing the 8AM/10AM thing as the mall doors open very early (around 5AM I think) as there are no Rogers+ stores in WEM all those stores are doing the 10AM (well I think anyway I have not called all of them)


Ah, but are the malls going to let you stay inside overnight if you get there before closing? You never know. I'm still thinking around 6am is good.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Rogers stores not listed in the press release have to open at their normal times, they are not allowed by Apple to open early.
> 
> Now I do not know if this true about Rogers Authorized dealers, they are different. I have called a few Rogers Authorized dealers and they mentioned that they will only be selling the iPhone to new customers only (more money).


Hey Joker, by the way, I went to the Rogers Wireless on Young/Davis yesterday. The guy told me that they will have iPhones, they will be selling on a first come first serve basis, they're opening at 9, they wont know until tonight how many they have, and that they've been getting 10 calls a day about the iPhone, so that I should get there early.

I'm gunna go to this one. Are you?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Webterractive,
> 
> Why would you even say that? This is a thread that is *obviously* for people who ARE getting the iPhone and who ARE lining up.
> 
> No one cares if you're not lining up.


The simple answer is because Webterractive is obviously a TROLL. As such, we please ask that you kindly don't feed the troll.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## MoveZig (Jul 9, 2008)

johngardiner said:


> anyone in ottawa lining up?? if so whereabouts? I'm trying to figure out the best strategy ahah


Like I'd tell you my plans...

I called a reseller in the Market and he said he only had 5 phones and they're all pre-sold. He said he'd get more in August, with plenty of time to spare before the August 31 deadline for the 6 GB plan.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Hey Joker, by the way, I went to the Rogers Wireless on Young/Davis yesterday. The guy told me that they will have iPhones, they will be selling on a first come first serve basis, they're opening at 9, they wont know until tonight how many they have, and that they've been getting 10 calls a day about the iPhone, so that I should get there early.
> 
> I'm gunna go to this one. Are you?


I don't know if I can get their early enough and miss work so I can get a phone. I'll have to see. The one at Leslie & Davis said they only have 6 because they ae a small store, but she mentioned that other stores should have around 30. I may drive by and see how the line is on my way into work.

Good hunting!!


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*My closest Rogers store also only has 6, this reminds me*

of the Wii. I really want it tomorrow!!!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

The Upper Canada Mall will have just over 30 iPhones available. They will be handing out line tickets so you don't have to stand in line.

The one on Young/east of Davis hasn't got their shipment yet (although "the iphone guy is doing his rounds") and expects to have 30 or 40 people lining up. Crap.... *sets alarm clock to 5:30AM* (note, that's down from 8:30AM lol)


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

uPhone said:


> (note, that's down from 8:30AM lol)


That's my plan as well (edit: and what I mean by that, is that I'm still arriving at 8:30). While I REALLY want this phone, I'm not willing to wait in line any exorbitant amount of time to get it. I'm in a small town so I'm hoping traffic will be light (though it could really go either way, since the store may not get many phones), but if I drive by at 8:30 and see a large line already then I'll just pass and wait till the next shipment.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Im rethinking the mall thing.

Because assuming I run fast enough I'm sure I could get to the store. 

Is anyone else doing a mall run?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Im rethinking the mall thing.
> 
> Because assuming I run fast enough I'm sure I could get to the store.
> 
> Is anyone else doing a mall run?


:lmao: Could turn out a bad idea if they open the wrong door first! I'm going to wait in line somewhere, just trying to figure out where.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I'll be in line @ 7:00 AM up the street from my house, it's not*

a popular location and there's a Tim Horton's nearby so we'll see.

:lmao:


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

I have to work so I will not be lining up. Going work is how I will pay for my iPhone, so I will let others grab the first iPhones. If it were a Saturday launch I would pick the closest Rogers store to my home, one near a Timmies, and get there an hour before opening. If the line appears to long, there are other location in Barrie I could head to for shorter lines. 

If this strategy were to fail then I would have to wait 'til stocks are replenished. This might be a better idea as all the eager people can then pass on their likes or dislikes of the phone along with deals on plans they were able to get.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I might make it out to the Vancouver store. I called them today asking how many they had in the backroom. He could not disclose it, but said there should be enough on hand if I got there at opening time. 

I then asked that I wanted a 16GB Black... he then said to try to get there a bit earlier, so I assume they either a) they don't have a lot, or b) they will be in high demand?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Spotted at Yonge and Dundas, Toronto Life Centre: 23 individuals that care more about the iPhone than about sleep, rain, hygiene, and the stares and laughter of passers-by.

Any ehmacers out there? (Don't pretend you can't read this, I saw all of y'all online with your macbooks).


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

cap10subtext said:


> Spotted at Yonge and Dundas, Toronto Life Centre: 23 individuals that care more about the iPhone than about sleep, rain, hygiene, and the stares and laughter of passers-by.
> 
> Any ehmacers out there? (Don't pretend you can't read this, I saw all of y'all online with your macbooks).


i live right at bay and dundas. i was going to head up around 630am. what time are you going to be there. im heading off to bed now. haha im dragging my poor cousin.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be lining up first thing in the morning……for a free slurpee at 7-11!! 
It's 7-11's 81st birthday and you can celebrate with a free 7.11 oz. special birthday cup!!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> I'll be lining up first thing in the morning……for a free slurpee at 7-11!!
> It's 7-11's 81st birthday and you can celebrate with a free 7.11 oz. special birthday cup!!


Thanks for the reminder about this! I will pick up a slurpee on my way to the Rogers store at 6AM.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Breaking news... this is an iPhone lineup in Europe. :lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Not very orderly, are they?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Where's Waldo?


----------



## FarFromSubtle (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone in Vancouver going to the official launch location? Anyone see if there is a line yet?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

It's just a 5 minutes drive to the Rogers store... I might head over there early with either a credit card or a protest sign & loudspeaker... 

But it will probably be the credit card... what time do you think?


----------



## FarFromSubtle (Jul 11, 2008)

zlinger said:


> It's just a 5 minutes drive to the Rogers store... I might head over there early with either a credit card or a protest sign & loudspeaker...
> 
> But it will probably be the credit card... what time do you think?


I am thinking maybe 5. I am a little crazy to get it... but not overnight crazy.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

FarFromSubtle said:


> I am thinking maybe 5. I am a little crazy to get it... but not overnight crazy.


I guess I'll see you there?


----------



## FarFromSubtle (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably!


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

heading over now.


----------



## FarFromSubtle (Jul 11, 2008)

w...b said:


> heading over now.


Wow! Can you update us from there as to how many are in line?!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm leaving in a few mins.

I hope I'm there early enough! Unfortunately I can't update you *while* I wait inline (well I can try, but ehmac takes forever to load on my BB)

But I'll for sure post when I have the actual iPhone.


----------



## FarFromSubtle (Jul 11, 2008)

Just to flarify... you guys MUST be in Toronto right? You're not headed to the Vancouver location at this time are you?!


----------

